# Advantages of CM7



## silverfang77 (Sep 3, 2011)

What are the best advantages that CM7 has over stock Gingerbread for a Droid 2?

Thank you.


----------



## andreiantal (Jul 25, 2011)

silverfang77 said:


> What are the best advantages that CM7 has over stock Gingerbread for a Droid 2?


It's like the difference between Mercedes and AMG, it's the same car but it is so different. Not to forget Cm7 is cheaper than AMG.

GC FE 2.0 EP1Q


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

andreiantal said:


> It's like the difference between Mercedes and AMG, it's the same car but it is so different. Not to forget Cm7 is cheaper than AMG.
> 
> GC FE 2.0 EP1Q


I agree! CM7 provides much higher performance, customization, and stability. It really is a night and day difference.


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love the customization, speed, smoothness no matter how many apps I install, theme support, community, and I always go back to it from every rom I've tried.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Speed, customizable, tethering, software updates, themes, newest versions of everything, and all these neat little tricks and tweaks that you'll just keep on discovering. Status bar power widget, CPU controls, VM heap size, and status bar tweaks are just a few examples.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree with all of these answers...but cm7 on the thunderbolt is still beta and it has very bad battery life. I think whenever u can get a good stable cm7 build thats after beta and testing. thats when it is the best.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that it is good to point out that CM7 is but one of many ROM's available for phones. While it is the most popular, you should check out others as well too see what they offer. Basically everytime you load a new ROM, you get to rediscover your phone and you get to relive why you liked in the the first place.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> I agree with all of these answers...but cm7 on the thunderbolt is still beta and it has very bad battery life. I think whenever u can get a good stable cm7 build thats after beta and testing. thats when it is the best.


I refused to switch to CM7 until it had battery life under control for the D2. A few days after they switched us to the GB kernel I switch and will NEVER go back. I get the same if not better battery life than the best gingerbread rom, plus I can customize EVERYTHING and all the cutting edge fixes are put into the nightlies, as much fun as waiting 9 months for moto to do it is.



excaliber88 said:


> I think that it is good to point out that CM7 is but one of many ROM's available for phones. While it is the most popular, you should check out others as well too see what they offer. Basically everytime you load a new ROM, you get to rediscover your phone and you get to relive why you liked in the the first place.


Yes, definitely. Depending what you want to do with your phone you owe it to yourself to give every decent rom a few days on the phone to see how you like it. For the droid 2, I can say that CM7 with gingerbread kernel is by far the best thing that is out right now. I loved liberty and that is what I used until I recently switched. APex was nice but too plain for my taste (supposed to be an AOSP experience, but still built on the moto blur framework), MIUI was excellent, even thought it was on the froyo kernel it had decent battery life and gave me higher benchmarks than any rom to date. But, CM7 really is like having a new phone.


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

You should let us know what you want to do with the phone? Are you a heavy texter? A heavy caller? Do you snap pictures? What phone do you have? Are you upset with the performance in your phone?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

CM7 is far superior than stock GB in all phones. CM7 is way more customizable than stock in virtually every way, not to mention quicker and more optimized. However, I recommend you try both to see the difference and make the decision for yourself.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> CM7 is far superior than stock GB in all phones. CM7 is way more customizable than stock in virtually every way, not to mention quicker and more optimized. However, I recommend you try both to see the difference and make the decision for yourself.


I wouldn't say in all ways... you have to be willing to roll with bugs sometimes and basically know you will run into problems for it to be better. If you are ok with that then yeah, cm7 is awesome. Compared to motoblur (my only stock experience), well there is no comparison. You think blur is ok until you leave it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

